# new



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey everyone, new to the site. I moved back to slc two years ago from south dakota and trying to get back into the hunting. before i left all i really hunted was grouse and cottons with some old friends. Any suggestions on areas to hunt grouse, i live in salt lake but willing to drive, i used to hunt up in logan and one time in alpine cayon had great success in both but after leaving and movin back, not even sure how to get to the old spots. I dont have a dog so i usually just jump shoot, been thinking about chucker too? I'd appreciate any help or advise from you guys on any locations for the next year. on cotton tails how do you prep them? any good recipes or ideas on good eatin?? Im excited to be on this forum thanks for the help and if anyone ever needs or wants a hunting partner let me know i'm always down to go out.


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

with chukar all u really need to do is find the rocky mountain areas and you can have a chance. You definetely kneed a dog tho.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome! Since I don't go after grouse anymore, if you shoot me a PM I'll give you directions to my secret spot w/in a 30 min drive from SLC that always holds a large number of grouse w/ easy access and zero hunting pressure.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey 801.... Welcome
Shoot me a PM


----------



## Espírito de Deserto (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey me too, I'm a new here. Shoot me pm of you hunting places I a promise to tell all me friends


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Espírito de Deserto said:


> Hey me too, I'm a new here. Shoot me pm of you hunting places I a promise to tell all me friends


quillgordon, not again


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Espírito de Deserto said:


> Hey me too, I'm a new here. Shoot me pm of you hunting places I a promise to tell all me friends


Common Quill. AT least go by your real sudo name. :lol:

Wow, making up names to cover your made up name. :roll: :lol:


----------



## aka_elkhunter (Feb 17, 2011)

I know this site is the hot spot machine, so if ya all are gonna give out some good spots. Hit me up!


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks to the people who were/are willing to help


----------

